# Slide in falscher Rahmenfarbe



## johann123 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,

Ich weiß nicht, wie viele hier noch betroffen sind, aber anscheinend geht es um die komplette Charge an Radon Slides 150 27.5 8.0. Nachdem mein Bike zum Servicce Partner geliefert wurde kam einige Stunden, nachdem er das Rad aufgebaut hatte, eine Email von HuS. Mein Rad wurde in der falschen Farbe geliefert, weil alle Endnummern vertauscht wurden. Man bemerke: Falsche Rahmenfarbe, weiß statt schwarz in meinem Fall! Die Enttäuschung war natürlich riesig, weil natürlich schon die Tour geplant war und die letzten schönen Herbsttage verstreichen. Am Telefon wurde mir gesagt, dass es eventuell eine Entschädigung geben würde wenn ich das Rad behalte und außerdem, dass bei Umtausch das neue Rad schon vorab geliefert werden könne, bis mein Service Partner das Rad zurück geschickt hat. Heute die Ernüchterung:keine Entschädigung, alle Räder müssen zurück und Neulieferung gibt's erst, wenn das falsche Bike angekommen ist. Das kann dauern, ich rechne mit mindestens 2 Wochen bei dem Chaos. Stornierung und neu bestellen nicht möglich, weil das Rad von der Seite genommen wurde. Außerdem gibt's jetzt mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Bike, welches schon einmal komplett aufgebaut und wieder zerlegt wurde oder zumindest schon den doppelten Transportweg gesehen hat. Ich empfinde das Vorgehen als absolute Frechheit. Zumindest eine kleine Entschädigung sollte drin sein, wenn einem schon so ein extrem unprofessioneller und peinlicher Fehler passiert. Hier wird dem Kunden eindeutig zu viel zugemutet. So viel zum Thema Kundenorientierung oder Kundenfreundlichkeit. Bei meinem letzten Versender Bike war alles gut, aber sobald man Probleme hat hilft nur ein langer Atem. Wurde hier wieder einmal bestätigt. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wie ich schneller an mein Bike komme, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Eine kleine Stellungnahme der Radon Leute hier würde ich ebenfalls sehr begrüßen.

So long

Johann


----------



## Nezzar (27. Oktober 2014)

In diesem Thread gibt's noch andere mit dem gleichen Problem: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-in-falscher-rahmenfarbe.732392/ Hab den Thread nicht ganz aktiv verfolgt, aber da gibt es auch Leute, die schon ihr getauschtes Rad erhalten haben und wissen, wie lang das dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Oktober 2014)

johann123 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt's jetzt mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Bike, welches schon einmal komplett aufgebaut und wieder zerlegt wurde oder zumindest schon den doppelten Transportweg gesehen hat.



Deine Sorgen möchte ich mal haben. Ist doch egal wie oft das Bike vorher aufgebaut wurde, stell Dir vor, auch bei der Montage wird es mehrfach zusammengebaut, alles eingestellt und wieder zerlegt um es für den Transport fit zu machen. Und wer stört sich daran ? Niemand ! Warum -> weil nur das Vorderrad eingebaut wird und der Lenker mit Vorbau montiert. Dauert in der Regel 15 Minuten. Der Rest kommt schon fertig montiert und voreingestellt ab Werk. Das soll also für Dich ein Problem sein ? Respekt für Deine Sorgen.
Außerdem ist Deine Vermutung eine Unterstellung die nicht zu prüfen ist.

Das Du jetzt länger warten mußt ist ärgerlich, keien Frage, aber so ist das eben bei online Bestellungen. Wenn Du von Amazon was falsches geliefert bekommst dauert der Tausch auch einige Tage. Nur ist ein Fahrrad etwas größer und schwerer und aufwändiger. DHL verzögert die Auslieferung auch immer etwas, dafür kann Radon nichts. Kauf doch mal eine Auto. Dann weißte was warten und Termin verschieben heißt.

Wenn sonst alles in Ordnung ist wird alles gut.


----------



## johann123 (28. Oktober 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> In diesem Thread gibt's noch andere mit dem gleichen Problem: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-in-falscher-rahmenfarbe.732392/ .



Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Hast du vielleicht den richtigen Link nochmal? Dieser hier verlinkt auf das aktuelle Thema.



filiale schrieb:


> Deine Sorgen möchte ich mal haben. Ist doch egal wie oft das Bike vorher aufgebaut wurde
> Außerdem ist Deine Vermutung eine Unterstellung die nicht zu prüfen ist.


Ist es das? Mir sicherlich nicht, nachdem ich gesehen habe, wie andere Leute mit den Bikes umgehen. Und eine extrem fest angeknallte Schraube am Lenker zum Beispiel kann ne Menke Schaden anrichten... Und keiner kann mir erzählen, dass es dem Rad gut tut, wenn es mehrfach quer durch Deutschland verschickt wird. Dass sich das aber in dem Fall nicht vermeiden lässt ist schon klar.



filiale schrieb:


> Das Du jetzt länger warten mußt ist ärgerlich, keien Frage, aber so ist das eben bei online Bestellungen. Wenn Du von Amazon was falsches geliefert bekommst dauert der Tausch auch einige Tage.


Aber zumindest kann ich in diesem Fall neu bestellen und den alten Auftrag stornieren, was das ganze erheblich beschleunigten würde. Dass dem Kunden diese Möglichkeit ohne jegliche Begründung nicht eingeräumt wird empfinde ich persönlich als unverschämt.



filiale schrieb:


> Kauf doch mal eine Auto. Dann weißte was warten und Termin verschieben heißt.


Ich habe mir aber kein Auto, sondern ein Fahrrad gekauft. Um bei deinem Vergleich zu bleiben: Würdest du dich nicht aufregen, wenn dir dein Auto in weiß statt schwarz geliefert wird? Es gibt Fehler, die dürfen einfach nicht passieren. Du hast selbst gesagt das Rad wird mehrmals montiert und wieder zerlegt. Wie kann es dann sein, dass es dann niemandem auffällt,wenn er am komplett falschen Rad schraubt?



filiale schrieb:


> Wenn sonst alles in Ordnung ist wird alles gut.



Das will ich doch schwer hoffen!


----------



## Wayne_ (28. Oktober 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Deine Sorgen möchte ich mal haben. Ist doch egal wie oft das Bike vorher aufgebaut wurde,


ähm sorry, aber das ist nicht egal. in der regel wird ware die schon mal montiert war, ausstellungsware etc. auch als solche angegeben und es gibt dementsprechenden preisnachlass.

würde mir auch nicht passen.


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2014)

Leute, bitte, jetzt mal...
Ich kann den Frust verstehen und daß meine ich ehrlich. Aber Ihr springt mit dem Bike, fahrt trails, laßt es krachen, durch Dreck und Schlamm und dann soll der geschützte Transport in einem Karton schädlicher sein ? Das sollten wir nicht weiter diskutieren...

1. Aufgebaut werden falsch gelieferte Räder garantiert nicht vom Kunden selbst wenn diese den Karton aufmachen und einen Schreck bekommen. Diese Kunden reklamieren sofort und schicken das Rad unangetastet, unverbaut und originalverpackt wieder zurück und hoffen auf die neue korrekte Lieferung. Oder würdest Du ein falsch geliefertes Rad aufbauen um es dann ein paar Minuten später wieder zu verpacken ?

2. Wenn Räder aufgebaut werden, dann durch die Service Partner die nicht lesen können oder farbenblind sind. Der sollte eine Fehllieferung nämlich als erstes feststellen. Wenn er dennoch aufbaut, dann ist es Fachpersonal das hoffentlich weiß was es tut (sonst würdest Du ihn ja nicht in Anspruch nehmen). Also hast Du Vertrauen in deren Fähigkeiten so wie andere Kunden bei anderen Service Partnern.

Also sind die Argumente mit "falsch" aufgebauten Slides oder "zu fest angezogenen Schrauben" einfach so nicht korrekt.


----------



## Nezzar (28. Oktober 2014)

johann123 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Hast du vielleicht den richtigen Link nochmal? Dieser hier verlinkt auf das aktuelle Thema.


Woops, da hab ich mich selbst mit Copy & Paste reingelegt  Hier ist der richtige Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/falsch-verschickte-carbon-slide-27-5.728305/


----------



## Aalex (28. Oktober 2014)

johann123 schrieb:


> Es gibt Fehler, die dürfen einfach nicht passieren.



Richtig. Sicherheitselevante Bauteile nicht korrekt einstellen und das Leben des Kunden gefährden wäre so ein Fehler. Eine Flugzeugturbine nicht gescheit warten, sodass die bei 30000 Fuß explodiert wäre auch so ein Fehler, der nicht passieren darf, aber eine Farbe verwechseln?

Fehler passieren. Klar ist das doof, aber da arbeiten immerhin Menschen wie du und ich und wir machen Fehler, auch du.

Kann den Ärger natürlich verstehen, aber es ist keiner gestorben und du kriegst dein Rad ja auch, nur etwas später.

Da brauch man imho nicht so ein riesen Fass aufmachen.

Aber das ist hier ja allgemein der Tonus. Ich bin Kunde also König und erwarte Service wie bei Specialized zu Preisen wie bei Hela im Baumarkt.


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn durch das mehrfache Auseinander- und Zusammenbauen Gebrauchsspuren entstehen sehe ich es ähnlich wie wayne, Teile mit Gebrauchsspuren, auch wenn es übermäßige Montagespuren sind, sollten als Ausstellungsware verkauft werden. Auf der anderen Seite muss ein Bike natürlich auch zusammengebaut werden, die Spuren die dabei entstehen, sind das dann auch Gebrauchsspuren? Solange die Teile keine fiesen Kratzer haben sehe ich da kein Problem. 

Die Frage die ich mir gerade jedoch stelle: Wenn der Versand des Bikes (bzw. der Mehrfachversand) so schädlich ist: Warum ein Versenderbike? Dann bin ich doch beim Händler ums Eck deutlich besser aufgehoben, oder seh ich das falsch? Wie hat der die Räder eigentlich in den Laden bekommen? Hmm...

Zusammengefasst: 
Kratzer = doof, haben an Neuware nichts zu suchen
Versand, auch mehrfach = Kein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen
Kein Bike weil falsche Farbe = Richtig ärgerlich, aber Fehler passieren

Meine Meinung...
Gruß


----------



## PatrickBernhart (28. Oktober 2014)

ah nun ist klar warum Bike Discount das Rad rausgenommen hat.. hab ich schon gewundert warum das nicht mehr auftaucht...


----------



## CubeChristian (28. Oktober 2014)

sie lackieren gerade die weißen zu schwarzen und anderesrum...damit wäre wieder das richtige Label am Karton :-D

Sorry...aber bissal Spaß muss sein...und das Leben geht weiter.

Ärgerlich aber kann passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (28. Oktober 2014)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir gerade jedoch stelle: Wenn der Versand des Bikes (bzw. der Mehrfachversand) so schädlich ist: Warum ein Versenderbike? Dann bin ich doch beim Händler ums Eck deutlich besser aufgehoben, oder seh ich das falsch? Wie hat der die Räder eigentlich in den Laden bekommen? Hmm...
> 
> Meine Meinung...
> Gruß



nur weils beim händler steht heißt es ja nicht, dass es flammenneu ist, eher im gegenteil.

gerade zur mitte der saison sind die räder dann schon mehrfach im hof bewegt worden, da saßen mehrere leute mal drauf und wie schnell ist da ein kratzer drin ;-)

und irgendwie kommt das Rad doch auch zum Händler. Die werden bei dem ja nicht aufm Klo gestrickt.

so kleine kratzerchen und montagespuren bringen doch eh niemanden um, aber ich hab auch schon einen storck fahrer erleben müssen der sich an einer schnitzelhütte köstlich darüber ausgelassen hat dass er 30 Gramm Fett aus seinem Fascenario gekratzt hätte... Wer also finden will findet auch.

hier muss man sich immer mal wieder den preis der hier aufgerufen wird vor augen führen. radon bietet echt gute ausstattungen für den schmalen geldbeutel. der preis kommt irgendwo her...


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2014)

es könnte der eindruck entstehen das ihr die räder im schlafzimmer übers bett hängt.daher sind kratzer und schmutz unerwünscht.fragt man sich doch wozu ein mtb gekauft wird


----------

